# POA indicator N as PDx?



## neerajpilla (Aug 21, 2015)

Need help.. can we give laceration complication as PDx with N POA indicator in OB chart.. there were no other complications apart from this..


----------



## mitchellde (Aug 21, 2015)

If the patient was pregnant you would use a pregnancy code as the POA code if the patient was admitted due to an injury and was also pregnant.  More information would help with a complete answer.


----------



## neerajpilla (Aug 21, 2015)

patient was pregnant, delivered baby at this current admission..


----------



## mitchellde (Aug 21, 2015)

neerajpilla said:


> patient was pregnant, delivered baby at this current admission..



Was there an injury?  Or was this a vaginal laceration due to the delivery?? Please provide a complete scenario.


----------



## neerajpilla (Aug 21, 2015)

perineal laceration - second degree, delivered.. (664.11).. can we use this code as PDx with N indicator?


----------



## mitchellde (Aug 21, 2015)

neerajpilla said:


> perineal laceration - second degree, delivered.. (664.11).. can we use this code as PDx with N indicator?



The answer to your question is in the coding guidelines which are on the front of your code book or available on the Internet.  The downloaded version page 101 directly answers this question.


----------

